# RDS Not Working



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

theshiftyjelly said:


> Just purchased a '17 Premier Hatchback. I can't receive any RDS info on my radio stations. I tried downloading/updating stations, toggling the RDS button on and off in settings also with no luck. Sirius data works fine, but only the frequency shows up with radio stations. Any ideas? Thank you.


 This from a 17 owner:


jsnowbordr47 said:


> Final update. I think.
> 
> So, the latest MyLink update REMOVES the RDS functionality of the MyLink Radio. Just wanted to warn anyone. My car has been at the dealership since Tuesday, they installed ANOTHER brand new radio because GM tech support told them it's probably a defective or incorrect radio, the new radio showed the RDS information perfectly fine after installation, however, after they applied the new update, no more RDS.
> 
> ...


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

Great. Thanks for the post. You'd think if they removed it they'd remove the toggle too in settings. I don't know how many times I've toggled it. Guess it was a waste of time. I wonder what the removal reason was.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Knowing corportate bean counters ... there was probably a minimal cost assoicated with it, so rather than keep it, they got rid of it to save the company a few dollars. Kinda like the stupidity of not being able to get a navigation capable radio in a Cruze Diesel if you get the manual transmission.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't think you can stop the update in order to steer clear. And how does GM decide who gets the update. Cuz mine still works. At least, it was the last time i drove my car.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

Mine just started working again today fyi. I did nothing to it, it just decided to work.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Is RDS the station / song info display?
My 2007 Saturn has it, I'd be quite dismayed if my 2G Cruze didn't. 
As of today, both my 2016 and my 2017 have it.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

Yes, the info on song, artist, station. Only certain stations broadcast it ive noticed. But, so far it's still working again on my 17 Premier Hatchback. No explanation why.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I"m starting to think there's been some updates. To what I don't know. 

I've noticed my 4g turning off and on once a week for the last 4 weeks. It's on for 5 seconds, off for 10.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spaycace said:


> Knowing corportate bean counters ... there was probably a minimal cost assoicated with it, so rather than keep it, they got rid of it to save the company a few dollars.


If they kept the setting, it sounds more like a bug to me.




snowwy66 said:


> I don't think you can stop the update in order to steer clear.


Unless something has changed with the Gen2, the updates are done by dealers only when there is a reported problem.




theshiftyjelly said:


> Yes, the info on song, artist, station. Only certain stations broadcast it ive noticed. But, so far it's still working again on my 17 Premier Hatchback. No explanation why.


From what I've noticed, RDS is the first thing lost if the signal is weak. Even before the sound starts to degrade.

Also, I think radio stations tend to consider fixing RDS problems a low priority. I'd want to verify that a given station's RDS was still working before declaring the car's radio at fault.


----------

